# Uses for 667 Polaroid film?



## ClickClickClick

Hello.  I've recently acquired quite a bit of 667 film from a hospital but I don't know what I can do with it.  It seems this film is mostly used for medicine?  Does anyone know of any cameras that can fit this film or any camera that can be modified to fit this film?  Any information at all would be much appreciated!  Thanks, guys.


----------



## compur

There are many cameras that can use Type 667 film.  Lots of cameras from Polaroid and others.

Here is a partial list -
Polaroid Folding Pack Cameras:
100 Series: Automatic 100,101,102,103,104,125,135
200 Series: Automatic 210,215,220,225,230,240,250
300 Series: Automatic 315,320,325,330,335,340,350,355,360,M60,
400 Series: Automatic 420,430,440,450,455, Countdown 70, Countdown 90
Pro Models: 180,185,190,195
New Style Folding Cameras: EE100,EE100 Special, The Reporter, ProPack



This site is a very good reference on Polaroid cameras and film in general:
The Land List


----------



## Jeff Canes

do you know how the film was stored, it's long past use by date


----------



## ClickClickClick

Thank you so much!  I'll take a look when I have some more time.  None of these will require modifications because the film was created for these cameras?  As far as I knew, the only thing you could load this film in that was actually made for it was this huge darkroom enlarger looking thing.  Still not sure exactly how to use that-- it's in the backseat of my car until I have a chance to figure it out!


----------



## ClickClickClick

Good question-- I have no idea.  I would imagine they stored it properly when they actually used to use it a lot, but perhaps they didn't take care of it after a while when new technology replaced it.  I guess we'll find out!  You don't thinking one day being in my trunk in approx 75 degree weather would have ruined it if it wasn't ruined already, do you?  Would it have to be _prolonged_ exposure to unfavorable conditions?


----------



## compur

Yes, the film was created for these cameras but note that many of the cameras I noted above use batteries that you won't find at the local drug store though they can be purchased online at places like Amazon, batterymart.com, etc. Some people convert the cameras that use the older batteries so that more common batteries (like AAA, etc) can be used instead. But the film is the same.

Some of these cameras, called packfilm cameras, have become quite pricey but others are available at low cost on places like eBay.

Also, as has been mentioned, your Polaroid 667 film would be expired by now and Polaroid film doesn't keep well after its expiration date so image quality may be poor. And, if its very old or poorly stored it also may not function properly in the camera.  You'd have to test it.  But brand new compatible film is still manufactured by Fuji.


----------



## Helen B

It sounds like you might have a version of a Daylab or similar. (www.daylab.com)

For cameras there's also the Mamiya Press Universal interchangeable lens rangefinder that can take 667 and also 120 (up to 6x9), though there are only two lenses that cover the full 667 frame: the 75 mm and the 127 mm. That's not a dirt cheap system, even today, but you can use both instant and normal film.


----------



## westbrookmajor

ClickClickClick said:


> Hello.  I've recently acquired quite a bit of 667 film from a hospital but I don't know what I can do with it.  It seems this film is mostly used for medicine?  Does anyone know of any cameras that can fit this film or any camera that can be modified to fit this film?  Any information at all would be much appreciated!  Thanks, guys.


Do you still have this film? I have a camera that uses this type and I'm looking to purchase. I used to get this film at Ritz Camera but they no longer carry it. Thank you!


----------



## compur

Fuji still makes compatible film for these cameras.  The Polaroid film is all expired by now and will likely make poor (if any) photos.


----------

